# Go to Pre-Workout



## eddiek (Mar 23, 2018)

What is your go to pre-workout and why?

My favorite was Muscle Marinade, but that has been gone for a while.  I then jumped on the Mesomorph bandwagon and loved it, but new formula just isn't the same.  I am now rotating Jekyll & Hyde with Kraken, but just okay.  I like stim oriented PWOs and obviously have a liking toward DMAA.  Looking to change it up and just curious to what everyone's go to is...


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 23, 2018)

Just a cup of coffee.  I want to feel alert and focused, not manic and crazed.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 23, 2018)

Black coffee and a bowl of oats.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 23, 2018)

I have been doing NOXplode for years ... and I'm looking to try something new.


----------



## snake (Mar 23, 2018)

Iron1 said:


> Black coffee and a bowl of oats.



Subtract the oats and add a little sugar and cream.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 23, 2018)

vodka/squirt 
jk. Hyde


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 23, 2018)

I've used NOexplode for years too.  Never taken a break and always get the same result, every single time.  I have to wonder about the guys who say their preworkout isn't working anymore, how much other caffeine/stimulants are you consuming in a day?


----------



## DePunisher (Mar 23, 2018)

Im using mesomorph also, true what you say, since the new formula less great really miss the DMAA in it.
Although stacked with EC it does the trick

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


----------



## Seeker (Mar 23, 2018)

A good fappin always gets me going. And a coffee


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 23, 2018)

150mg drol, 1/2 tab viagra, 10iu slin and a lot of sugar!!


----------



## BrotherJ (Mar 23, 2018)

This cheap Six Star shit that comes in a silver can seems to do the trick. Or coffee and an Excedrin.


----------



## Jin (Mar 23, 2018)

300mg Caffeine and a cialis.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 23, 2018)

Muscle Pharm's Assault makes me want to assault stuff...


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 23, 2018)

Centurian labs god of war or god of rage still has dmaa in it I believe for you fellas out there who need a ton of stimulants


----------



## Jin (Mar 23, 2018)

I like TRUSTNME's Guru of Gains blend.


----------



## mistah187 (Mar 23, 2018)

ive used everything under the sun. Started making my own and have never looked back. some days i can have no boost and just have a huge pump. The days i feel like having a kick i can throw in something to give me a up


----------



## automatondan (Mar 23, 2018)

Jin said:


> 300mg Caffeine and a cialis.



If I had 300 mg of caffeine I would probably die of a heart attack when I lifted....


----------



## bvs (Mar 23, 2018)

50mg dbol, 20mg cialis, 5iu humalog, 1 scoop EA rage, carbs


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 24, 2018)

5mgs Cialis and 2iu of GH.
!S!


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 24, 2018)

I just drink coffee if I need a pick me up.  Most of the modern pre-workouts upset my stomach, so coffee it is.

On another note, does anyone remember the OG Ultimate Orange?  The first time I ever tried that stuff was in the late 90s for a pick me up before working out.  I was up until the next day because I couldn't fall asleep due to being too amped up.  One of the local daiquiri places even had an Ultimate Orange daiquiri back in the day.  These young whipper snappers with their Red Bull and Vodka know nothing about true energy drinks mixed with alcohol, lol.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 24, 2018)

automatondan said:


> If I had 300 mg of caffeine I would probably die of a heart attack when I lifted....


3-6mg/kg is actually a pretty standard dose. Unless your heart is already ****ed in which case using any stim is a bad idea.


----------



## Jin (Mar 24, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> 3-6mg/kg is actually a pretty standard dose. Unless your heart is already ****ed in which case using any stim is a bad idea.



You mean all this time I could have been taking twice as much!?!? Immediately going to the top of the range and doubling my dose. 

While we're on it: what is the max standard dose of tren ace:32 (18):


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 24, 2018)

Jin said:


> While we're on it: what is the max standard dose of tren ace:32 (18):



Answer: "All Of It."


----------



## automatondan (Mar 24, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> 3-6mg/kg is actually a pretty standard dose. Unless your heart is already ****ed in which case using any stim is a bad idea.



Well I should say, I take meds for ADD (very low dose) but it significantly decreases my tolerance for additional stims.


----------



## Hurt (Mar 24, 2018)

cocaine, halotestin, and pop tarts.

Or if I wanna go OTC, I like Hyde lately.


----------



## kittensandkilos (Mar 26, 2018)

Cheap vitamin shoppe stuff for max effort days. Otherwise gatorade and some sour gummy worms.


----------



## vegasdeadlifts (Apr 6, 2018)

Used to get jack3d a decent amount but now just coffee


----------



## TellemSteve (Apr 17, 2018)

eddiek said:


> What is your go to pre-workout and why?
> 
> My favorite was Muscle Marinade, but that has been gone for a while.  I then jumped on the Mesomorph bandwagon and loved it, but new formula just isn't the same.  I am now rotating Jekyll & Hyde with Kraken, but just okay.  I like stim oriented PWOs and obviously have a liking toward DMAA.  Looking to change it up and just curious to what everyone's go to is...



There is a new version of muscle marinade out. Haven't tried it yet but, no DMAA. WOKE AF is pretty good stim wise.


----------



## Bloodmanor (Apr 17, 2018)

Cannibal riot - Vaso 6 gives me some killer pumps 
PPK - the cream soda flavor was legit lol and solid formula


----------



## Jin (Apr 17, 2018)

Bloodmanor said:


> Cannibal riot - Vaso 6 gives me some killer pumps
> PPK - the cream soda flavor was legit lol and solid formula



Screen name Bloodmanor loves cannibal riot. What's for postworkout Rick?


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 17, 2018)

Jin said:


> Screen name Bloodmanor loves cannibal riot. What's for postworkout Rick?



it's a bcaa named bloody fetus, good shit


----------



## andy (May 8, 2018)

usually I would get RC yeah buddy, reminds me of old jacked version. sometimes I just do well with citrulline malate on its own.


----------

